# πού να σου τα λέω



## Charlie Parker

In this dialogue, Deianira is talking about her friend, Caryatid. Heracles asks: Και ποιο είναι το προβλημά της; Γιατί είναι λυπημένη; To which Deianira replies: Αχ Ηρακλή μου, πού να σου τα λέω....Δεν αντέχει τον καιρό εκεί που βρίσκεται. This seems to mean “How can I tell you..” It doesn’t make sense to ask “where…” I see that “how” is one of the meanings given for πού in the dictionary, but there are no examples. What am I missing?


----------



## shawnee

Read as, '... don't get me started'.


----------



## Helleno File

Another great question Charlie - your book seems to have lots of useful idiomatic phrases based on simple little words that could be easily missed. I'm trying to remember them!  



shawnee said:


> Read as, '... don't get me started'.


Although I don't know this specific Greek expression this answer seems inspired! It's quite common, certainly in colloquial BE. There are a number of comments about it here in the English-only forum. It's a warning that the responder has a great deal to say on the subject about which s/he has very strong negative opinions. If encouraged s/he would be delighted to express them at length while the questioner listens passively for some time! The tone is slightly humorous but indicating serious concern. Can also be used about third persons: "Don't get him/her started!" when it is even more of a warning as the speaker has already heard it - possibly several times!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you kindly, my friends. I’m glad I asked. I could not have imagined that this phrase had such rich meaning.


----------



## ioanell

Charlie Parker said:


> I see that “how” is one of the meanings given for πού in the dictionary


That’s right. Πού is used in a number of set phrases, along with their meanings, found in any good dictionary (see for example
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής)
For instance: _Πού να σού / σάς τα λέω! _As an introduction to something shocking which is going to be told, e. g. _Πού να σάς τα λέω! _Ο Κώστας και η Ελένη χώρισαν = How can I tell you, Kostas and Helen split up ! Or 
Πού να ήσουν να...For attracting the listener’s interest in something remarkable which happened without him/her being present, e. g. Πού να ήσουν να τον έβλεπες πώς χόρευε και πώς τραγουδούσε! = It’s a pity you weren’t there [proposed rendition of _Πού να ήσουν να_] to see how he was dancing and singing! Or: You should have been there [in another proposed rendition of _Πού να ήσουν να_] to see how he was dancing and singing!

From what Helleno File says in regard to the English expression “don’t get me started”, I don’t think it equals the Greek “_Πού να σού τα λέω!_”


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> From what Helleno File says in regard to the English expression “don’t get me started”, I don’t think it equals the Greek “_Πού να σού τα λέω!"_



Thanks for the further explanation, Ioanell. Shame if it doesn't match the English so closely. I like the English expression, although I use it rarely, unlike some people .... 

Your dictionary reference is very helpful. The πού entry is surprisingly comprehensive and varied. _Πού να ήσουν να... _is mentioned but no examples are given. I notice yours is followed by the imperfect ...τον έβλεπες. I take that as referring to the process of experiencing something. So would the aorist always be wrong?


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> The πού entry is surprisingly comprehensive and varied. _Πού να ήσουν να... _is mentioned but no examples are given.


Helleno File, you probably missed what in *πού* *II*...*3* is quoted: ~_ να_ με οριστική παρατατικού, για ισχυρή απραγματοποίητη επιθυμία ή έντονη απογοήτευση για κτ. που δεν έγινε· μακάρι να: ~ _να το ΄ξερα;_ ~ _να ήσουν από καμιά μεριά να τους έβλεπες!_ 



Helleno File said:


> So would the aorist always be wrong?



Yes, it would. For this case No 3, as described, the imperfect is always used after both _να_, as we say "Πού να ήσουν να τον έβλεπες" and never "Πού να ήσουν να τον είδες".

Here is another example: "Πού να ήσουν χθες εδώ να χαιρόσουν την παρέα μας!


----------



## shawnee

ioanell said:


> From what Helleno File says in regard to the English expression “don’t get me started”, I don’t think it equals the Greek “_Πού να σού τα λέω!_”


I beg to differ.


----------



## velisarius

The phrase can mean "Don't get me started", but in the OP's context, it seems to mean "How can I explain it to you?" or "You're not going to believe this, but..."

Is the Caryatid one of those in the British Museum in cold and rainy London?


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> Helleno File, you probably missed what in *πού* *II*...*3* is quoted: ~_ να_ με οριστική παρατατικού, για ισχυρή απραγματοποίητη επιθυμία ή έντονη απογοήτευση για κτ. που δεν έγινε· μακάρι να: ~ _να το ΄ξερα;_ ~ _να ήσουν από καμιά μεριά να τους έβλεπες!_


Thanks for the correction ioanell. Comes from trying to read a long entry with italics on my mobile! 


ioanell said:


> Yes, it would. For this case No 3, as described, the imperfect is always used after both _να_, as we say "Πού να ήσουν να τον έβλεπες" and never "Πού να ήσουν να τον είδες".
> 
> Here is another example: "Πού να ήσουν χθες εδώ να χαιρόσουν την παρέα μας!


That clears it up completely.


----------

